# Russia strengthens troop presence in Caucasus/Black Sea region



## CougarKing (26 Aug 2010)

So says this Turkish analyst in the article below. Also note the deployment of S300s to Abkhazia mentioned in another thread.

Turkish Weekly link



> *Russia's Strengthening Military Presence in the Caucasus and the Black Sea  *
> 
> Hasan Selim Ozertem
> Eurasia Expert
> ...


----------



## Altair (15 Sep 2010)

not unreasonable for russia to want to secure a foothold in its sphere of influence


----------

